# [SOLVED] ASUS N13219 Drivers



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently repairing a clients computer, but I seem to have hit a dead end with the drivers. I have spent the last hour searching for them with no results, even ASUS seem to deny they exist :/

Does anybody know where I can get the ASUS n31219 motherboard drivers, or at least the network card drivers.

Thanks,
all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: ASUS N13219 Drivers*

I found them thanks anyways


----------

